# I.S.O. reliable snow workers! Operators, sidewalk crews, Subs. Northern IL / Southern WI



## [email protected] Landscaping

Hey guys,

Here at Tecza Landscaping / VIP Services Group located in Elgin, IL, we are looking for reliable snow workers that are available 24/7. We are a no B.S. snow contractor. We don't screw around with your pay or none of this typical snow company Shenanigans! You simply need to turn your timesheets in within 48hrs of the ending of the storm date. We pay everyone fairly based on experience.

We're looking to hire multiple for the following positions:

•Equipment Operator - FrontEnd Loader
•Equipment Operator - Skid Steer
•Salt Truck Driver - Class A CDL 
•Salt Truck Driver - pickup truck non CDL
•Sub Contractors - PICKUP TRUCKS ONLY
•Sidewalk Crew / Shovel Crew

Click the following link and watch our Onboarding video and fill out the application.
www.vipsg.com/job

Questions reply here or call me directly

Bob W. 
Tecza Landscaping/VIP Services Group
Field Operations Manager 
Cell: 224-239-1609


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good luck!

I feel your pain.

Did someone say shenanigans?


----------



## cwren2472

[email protected] Landscaping said:


> Click the following link and watch our Onboarding video and fill out the application.
> www.vipsg.com/job


That link takes you to a password protected site


----------



## Mike_PS

cwren2472 said:


> That link takes you to a password protected site


I clicked on the link and you are correct...OP, please either correct the link or I can/will remove this thread

thanks


----------



## [email protected] Landscaping

Password = snow


----------



## [email protected] Landscaping

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I clicked on the link and you are correct...OP, please either correct the link or I can/will remove this thread
> 
> thanks


I'm sorry I forgot about the password! The password is snow


----------



## [email protected] Landscaping

cwren2472 said:


> That link takes you to a password protected site


Yes it's just for the purposes of random bots and things like that getting into it. And I forgot we had added that in. The password is snow


----------



## Luther

I’ve never understood how a company, no matter what size it is, isn’t fully staffed and ready to rock at the beginning of the season. Must be very stressful (on January 6th) knowing you need so much staff to take care of your commitments.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Try staffing a few thousand per event ..... sidewalk, skid, loader, salt drivers.

Crazy Crazy, and then process all that info for billing and payroll.... No thanks.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo said:


> Try staffing a few thousand per event ..... sidewalk, skid, loader, salt drivers.
> 
> Crazy Crazy, and then process all that info for billing and payroll.... No thanks.


Exactly. No way is it that easy.


----------



## leolkfrm

watched the clip, sounds like you get hired as an independent contractor,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> I've never understood how a company, no matter what size it is, isn't fully staffed and ready to rock at the beginning of the season. Must be very stressful (on January 6th) knowing you need so much staff to take care of your commitments.


I could still use 2-3 people. We can have our routes covered under "normal" circumstances.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> under "normal" circumstances.


A snowfall between say 11pm and 2am?


----------



## FredG

Pretty good presentation on youtube teaching guys how to bid parking area work. You do it a little different than me, end result is similar. Good Luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> A snowfall between say 11pm and 2am?


Eggzactly


----------



## Luther

1olddogtwo said:


> Try staffing a few thousand per event ..... sidewalk, skid, loader, salt drivers.
> 
> Crazy Crazy, and then process all that info for billing and payroll.... No thanks.


I know a little about it, and it is crazy. I don't think that is the case here though. They don't appear to be anywhere near Tovar or Arctic size. I/we are all always looking for good people just like everyone else. Not knocking them, it's just that they are still looking to fill every darn position possible...... in January. That's a real recruiting issue.

That's not to say they're not a good outfit to work for. The guy on the video seems together and professional, and from the outside they seem to have process's in place. The only thing I would be critical of is giving subs 48 hours to turn in their logs. There is *no reason* why they can't have those back to you immediately after the activity has take place.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> I know a little about it, and it is crazy. I don't think that is the case here though. They don't appear to be anywhere near Tovar or Arctic size. I/we are all always looking for good people just like everyone else. Not knocking them, it's just that they are still looking to fill every darn position possible...... in January. That's a real recruiting issue.
> 
> That's not to say they're not a good outfit to work for. The guy on the video seems together and professional, and from the outside they seem to have process's in place. The only thing I would be critical of is giving subs 48 hours to turn in their logs. There is *no reason* why they can't have those back to you immediately after the activity has take place.


careful Jim...Your talking to the shadow owner of Arctic...And Ford and Jani-King cleaning for that matter


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> I've never understood how a company, no matter what size it is, isn't fully staffed and ready to rock at the beginning of the season. Must be very stressful (on January 6th) knowing you need so much staff to take care of your commitments.


Maybe, but many companies weren't ready for the November 10/11th storm until the day before, and plenty weren't ready until the day of or even day after and many contracts start Nov 1.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe, but many companies weren't ready for the November 10/11th storm until the day before, and plenty weren't ready until the day of or even day after and many contracts start Nov 1.


I agree...A lot of sub par performances...Thank goodness I work for a guy that is a huge Type A personality...Everything was handled in a timely manner and plenty of spinners in stock


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> careful Jim...Your talking to the shadow owner of Arctic...And Ford and Jani-King cleaning for that matter


I know. At first I thought he might be Rick. Him and I are good pals. If he starts giving me a real hard time I'll call Randy for back up lol.


----------



## LadderCo2

I worked for these guys in the winter of 2011/2012 as a plow driver. Great place, I had no issues with them. The only reason I didn't work longer was due to my regular job as a Fire Fighter, and a lack of availability. I also plow for my department.


----------

